# eye look that was sooo pretty on my skintone



## Honey B. Fly (Jun 28, 2007)

*this just looked so warm and shimmery, i loved it, and it was diff from how i would use these 3 shadows 

the artist used 

Goldmine over my lid
Creme de Violet thru the crease 
All That Glitters on my brow bone



the purple with gold just totally popped against tan skin*


----------



## aziajs (Jun 28, 2007)

Sounds pretty.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 28, 2007)

im loving warm, shimmery colours at the moment, ive started steering away from blacks and greys an embraced my neutrals and browns.

on the weekend i did this combination:

shimmertime all over the lid and up to the brow
tan over the lid and lightly under the eye
choc brown blended into the crease and smudged into the lash line
mascara and chestnut pencil in the lower lash line


----------



## femme2mac (Jul 4, 2007)

That sounds like a very good combo. i will try it on my self. Any suggestion about what to use instead of all that glitter? Thx!


----------

